# Blue dream appreciation thread



## shaggy340 (Dec 24, 2014)

Here's a pic of some dank blue dream my girls dad grew it was the sativa pheno fan leaves where super thin post pics of your blue dream buds and plants.


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 24, 2014)

Man I had that cut but got rid of her after 2 years of growing her.....she was good to me but I have to admit I got tired of smoking the dream...........I did cross my bubba master male into her and have had mostly gems pop out of those beans........I got a whole bunch of seeds from that cross.


----------



## Diabolical666 (Dec 24, 2014)

sativa dom...I would have kept that one going. B.D. is a crowd pleaser...mine have looked like its rolled in powdered sugar. Just harvested some and put more into flower last week


----------



## jcdws602 (Dec 24, 2014)

Yeah she is a gem to say the least but I was ready to move on plus the crosses I made are better imo.


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 24, 2014)

Diabolical666 said:


> sativa dom...I would have kept that one going. B.D. is a crowd pleaser...mine have looked like its rolled in powdered sugar. Just harvested some and put more into flower last week



Original cut.


----------



## shaggy340 (Dec 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3319213
> Original cut.


looks sexy man.


----------



## bf80255 (Dec 24, 2014)

Blue dream original cut


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 24, 2014)

Nice,but I don't see the double searration...


----------



## racerboy71 (Dec 24, 2014)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3319213
> Original cut.


 where'd you get that thing from??


----------



## rory420420 (Dec 24, 2014)

racerboy71 said:


> where'd you get that thing from??


IDK!
but I ran a fuckton of bho last night with it...and boy are my arms tired..bwahaha!


----------



## Playin (Jan 2, 2015)

The blue dreams are always popular around here, I had some a while back that must have been crossed with some horny goat weed or something, all I can say is every female that hit that stuff got horny as heck.


----------



## norcalmopar (Jan 31, 2015)

Blue dream is a standard staple in my town, you got blue dream, OG, sourD...alwayse no matter what.


----------



## Zillerz (Jan 31, 2015)

rory420420 said:


> View attachment 3319213
> Original cut.


Shines bright, like a Diamond


----------



## Milovan (Jan 31, 2015)

I run BD regularly and everyone I know loves it big time.
Super stinky stickey rips your lungs out completely and
gets you blasted.



This one is massive! 9'x9'x9'

 





.


----------

